# Big Man In A Small Town



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

*Big Man In a Small Town *

_Joe grew up in a small town, then moved away to attend college and law school. He decided to come back to the small town because he could be a big man in this small town. He really wanted to impress everyone. So he returned and opened his new law office. _

_The first day, he saw a man coming up the sidewalk. He decided to make a big impression on this new client when he arrived. As the man came to the door, Joe picked up the phone. He motioned the man in, all the while talking. _

_"No. Absolutely not. You tell those clowns in New York that I won't settle this case for less than one million. Yes. The Appeals Court has agreed to hear that case next week. I'll be handling the primary argument and the other members of my team will provide support. Okay. Tell the DA that I'll meet with him next week to discuss the details. " _

_This sort of thing went on for almost five minutes. All the while the man sat patiently as Joe rattled instructions. Finally, Joe put down the phone and turned to the man. "I'm sorry for the delay, but as you can see, I'm very busy. What can I do for you?" __The man replied, "I'm from the phone company. I came to hook up your phone." *

*_


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

I love it!!! That is too funny


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 23, 2005)

That's greatness, Crewsk!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2005)

lol!
How embarrassing for the poor guy.


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

lmbo... i love it crewsk !!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

This just goes to show that being book smart dosen't mean you know it all!


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

can you tell the idiot that crewsk ??


----------



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

I've got a couple of cousins who need to be told too. It just never sinks in though.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 23, 2005)

My husband and I both loved this one!  Sounds like some people we know!  lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats too funny!  Nothing like making yourself look mor elike an idoit....


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 23, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> This just goes to show that being book smart dosen't mean you know it all!


 
Oh yes it does LOOK at ME MAIDRITE!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2005)

What was it they said, open wide, insert foot  

kadesma


----------

